# cordata tradinet



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2014)

In questi anni di tradinet ci sono utenti registrati che leggono solo il mio blog e non frequentano il forum quindi mi rivolgo a loro

Tradinet  sta per essere venduto e abbiamo l idea di comprarlo noi utenti con un obolo a fondo perduto.
Nel forum libero c è un 3d intitolato tradì meteo dove è specificato tutto.
Sostanzialmente vi chiedo soldi.
Offerta libera. Tutto fa brodo. 
Ci stiamo organizzando per cercare di rendere le donazioni anonime quindi nessun pericolo per la privacy.u
Lo stiamo facendo perché non vogliamo che cambi.
Non vogliamo che arrivi un estraneo e snaturi questo posto.
Il nick che si sta occupando di tutto è Perplesso ma potete scrivere anche a me se non volete interagire con altri.
Comunque metterò qui sul blog qualsiasi info.

Avanti.
Flapflap.
Mettete le mani in tasca.
Anche per masturbarvi certo ma anche solo 5 euro sono certa le potere tirare fuori.
 Come ringraziamento obolistico alle femminucce mandiamo una foto del pannocchione gigante,autografata, di Occhi verdi mentre agli ometti o le tette di Simy o le mie mcrotette.
Li va a gusti.
O nudi di nick a piacere.
Eliade per esempio è tettuta pure lei.
Sbriciolata molto cuoio&frusta.

Teniamoci tradinet.
Il senso è questo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ehm sono una nuova utente vorrei la foto di occhi verdi :mrgreen: La maxi tette e micro non fanno parte del mio background sex ... Il cuoio e i frustini li tiene già mio nipote cavallerizzo e non mi interessano tanto :carneval:  Utente OMONIMA :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta;bt9646 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm sono una nuova utente vorrei la foto di occhi verdi :mrgreen: La maxi tette e micro non fanno parte del mio background sex ... Il cuoio e i frustini li tiene già mio nipote cavallerizzo e non mi interessano tanto :carneval:  Utente OMONIMA :mrgreen:





Ma sarò scema...


Cazzarola Tebe, la nuova utente omonima Fiammetta :mrgreen: ha ragione... e noi che già ci immoliamo coraggiosamente? non ci becchiamo nulla? 

Io vorrei una foto di Massinfedele nudo, è disponibile?
Se no, una di Min (vestita va benissimo!)
Se no, che un utente maschio qualunque mi accompagni al cinema un giovedì sera.

O che mi sistemi il filo dello stendino.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2014)

Porca zozza anche io ho lo stendino sgangherato ...:singleeye: Dovrei imparare a fare flap flap ma son negata :mrgreen: ...ehm Tebe potresti fare Flap Flap per me e trovarmi un fess...ehm gentiluomo che mi aggiusta lo stendino ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ohi però che figata...

Si possono inventare le aste di tradinet...

Si mette in palio un appuntamento con, che so, Tebe, Occhi, Oscuro, Sbriciolata, e fare una asta al miglior offerente...

Io posso fare la venditrice, prendo appena il 40%.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Febbraio 2014)

:risata::risata::risata: voi siete fuori di testa, vi adoro!!!! :wide-grin:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume;bt9650 ha detto:
			
		

> :risata::risata::risata: voi siete fuori di testa, vi adoro!!!! :wide-grin:


Bè scusa, Oscuro andava per la maggiore in quel 3D, vuoi che non lo usiamo? 

Sarebbe una scelta antiecologica.


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ma l utente OMONIMA ha ragione. E pure tu Nausi.
Un asta è perfetta!
Io voglio la foto nudo di presidente e Mic. Anche feather in effetti. Pure Buscopan.
Anche Zod ha il suo  perché.
Poi vabbé. Spider. Ma li lo sanno anche i sassi lothariani.
A proposito. Lothar potrebbe mettere alla asta la sua mail assassina per rimorchiare...
I sopra citati le loro foto nude.
Insomma...
È proprio una genialata!


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9652 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma l utente OMONIMA ha ragione. E pure tu Nausi.
> Un asta è perfetta!
> Io voglio la foto nudo di presidente e Mic. Anche feather in effetti. Pure Buscopan.
> Anche Zod ha il suo  perché.
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Io posso mettere all'asta massaggi, torte, cene, il mio filmino in cui faccio lo spogliarello. Un appuntamento no tanto non mi si fila nessuno (merda)
Tu le tue mutandine sporche.

Ohi... ma te lo immagini quanto pagherebbero le donne per un appuntamento con *passante*?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Passante.... me lo immagino già... passerei tutta la serata perdendomi nei suoi occhioni mentre mi racconta di quanto ama suo marito... e io mi scioglierei tutta mentre sorseggio un l&n dopo l'altro... sigh! :inlove:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Nausicaa (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy;bt9658 ha detto:
			
		

>


Bè, non contribuiresti alla causa?

Insomma.... non fare l'egoista :mrgreen:


----------



## mic (18 Febbraio 2014)

Il nudo? No, no, non si può fare...
sono timido...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

ecco la mia foto..

http://x.cloudsdata.net/5y/images/products/originals/b138_ca3c1_29505142.jpeg


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9667 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco la mia foto..
> 
> http://x.cloudsdata.net/5y/images/products/originals/b138_ca3c1_29505142.jpeg



effeminato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9668 ha detto:
			
		

> effeminato


 cioè no scusa tu avresti capito da quella foto un eventuale lato femminile spiccato? 

Meno male che non è davvero il mio culetto! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9669 ha detto:
			
		

> cioè no scusa tu avresti capito da quella foto un eventuale lato femminile spiccato?
> 
> *Meno male che non è davvero il mio culetto*! :rotfl:


Mavvà? Ma per sul serio? E io che ero convinta, ma convintaconvintaconvinta eh! :sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

Non sono bravo a mentire..... merda! :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9659 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, non contribuiresti alla causa?
> 
> Insomma.... non fare l'egoista :mrgreen:


cioè devo fare cartoline con le mie tette? ma le devo pure autografare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

... se qualcuno ha risposto DAVVERO per avere le foto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Simy;bt9673 ha detto:
			
		

> cioè devo fare cartoline con le mie tette? ma le devo pure autografare?


ovvio


----------

